# Benelli M2 safety



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

I am ordering a new Benelli M2 and was wondering if the safety can be reversed for a left handed shooter.

I shoot left handed but have always shot right handed guns without any problems, but it would be nice if the safety could be reversed.

The dealer is checking on it for me, but I thought I'd ask here too if anyone has any experience with it on a Benelli.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

I just bought an M2 Lefty this last spring. I love the thing!!

As far as reversing the safety I beleive it can be done. I left mine factory.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

It will end up being my son's in a few years and he's a righty. I am also right handed in everything else, but have a problem with focus on my right eye so I shoot left handed. Everything else is more natural on a right handed gun for me except the safety.


----------

